# "Arnold Geulincx"-how to pronounce??



## Caseusflavus

Hello,
Unfortunately I'm not a Dutch student, and I know nothing about Dutch pronounciation. However, I'm studing philosophy and I would like to know how prononce propely the name of a Flemish philosopher, Arnold Geulincx. Thank you very much for help.


----------



## Grytolle

Since noone seems to know, I'll guess:
['ɑrnɔlt 'çø:lɪŋks]


----------



## ijsjes

Caseusflavus said:


> Hello,
> Unfortunately I'm not a Dutch student, and I know nothing about Dutch pronounciation. However, I'm studing philosophy and I would like to know how prononce propely the name of a Flemish philosopher, Arnold Geulincx. Thank you very much for help.


 


Hi there,

As I can't write phonetic I'll do it different.

Arnold:
a as in Anna
r can be pronounced in 2 different ways (check the related topics) but i'm quite sure it's the same as in Polish
n as in november
o as in oscar
l as in Lima
d as in Dover but a little sharper (more like a 't')

Geulincx:
g: check the phonetic writing from Grytolle 
eu: a bit like n*eu*rotic
l as in Lima
i as in winter
n as in followi*ng* (normally like in Ar*n*old but different here because preceding 'cx')
c is not pronounced when preceding an 'x'
x as in sphinx 

If you would be studying Dutch I wouldn't reply because those people need a more specific answer but I think this might help you out.

Regards.


----------



## HKK

ijsjes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As I can't write phonetic I'll do it different.
> 
> Arnold:
> a as in Anna
> r can be pronounced in 2 different ways (check the related topics) but i'm quite sure it's the same as in Polish
> n as in november
> o as in oscar
> l as in Lima
> d as in Dover but a little sharper (more like a 't')
> 
> Geulincx:
> g: check the phonetic writing from Grytolle
> eu: a bit like n*eu*rotic
> l as in Lima
> i as in winter
> n as in followi*ng* (normally like in Ar*n*old but different here because preceding 'cx')
> c is not pronounced when preceding an 'x'
> x as in sphinx
> 
> If you would be studying Dutch I wouldn't reply because those people need a more specific answer but I think this might help you out.
> 
> Regards.


 
I don't agree with the pronunciation clues in red... I believe this is why everyone should know IPA


----------



## berndf

Grytolle said:


> Since noone seems to know, I'll guess:
> ['ɑrnɔlt '*ç*ø:lɪŋks]


What is your reason for devoicing the "g"; why not [ʝ]?


----------



## Grytolle

because of the t

I should have written:
['ɑrnɔl 't*ç*ø: lɪŋks] or so


----------



## berndf

Yeah, that is clearer. I find it a bit misleading to present assimilation effects between adjecent words as pertaining to the pronounciation of one of the words itself. After all the difference between [ʝ] and [ç] is phonemic in Flemish Dutch ("g" vs. "ch").

Would you say that the family name in isolation is ['ʝø: lɪŋks]?


----------



## ijsjes

HKK said:


> I don't agree with the pronunciation clues in red... I believe this is why everyone should know IPA



Hi there,

You don't need to agree with what I wrote but do you think Caseusflavus knows IPA?
If he doesn't, then what? 
No answer at all? 
Not the right forum for him?
Or is this question too much of topic, followed by a moderation?


----------



## Grytolle

berndf said:


> Yeah, that is clearer. I find it a bit misleading to present assimilation effects between adjecent words as pertaining to the pronounciation of one of the words itself. After all the difference between [ʝ] and [ç] is phonemic in Flemish Dutch ("g" vs. "ch").


Yeah sorry. And yes, g is [ʝ] or [ɣ] and ch [ç] or [x]



berndf said:


> Would you say that the family name in isolation is ['ʝø: lɪŋks]?


Yes


----------

